# Lockjaw



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a 16 week old pup. Oquirrh has puppy playdates with a puppy socializing class and we sometimes meet up with other puppies to play. His newest thing is to be playing with the other puppies, then he will latch on to one of the other pups. He grabs the other dogs fur and won't let go. He doesn't growl or shake them. This has happened twice now and neither times did either of the other pups yelp or act hurt. Both times this happened, it was with fluffier puppies. It makes me very nervous when he does this.
Also, when he gets something really good in his mouth and thinks I am going to take it away, which I usually need to, he will try to fit the whole thing in his month and he will shut his mouth as tight as he can. Any advice and should I be worried about his puppy playing?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

Sounds like the pup is just finding its place in the pack with both you and the dogs he is socializing with. Bailey, we have had since he was a young pup, is now three years old. Understanding the dog pack is the way to understand your pup and how it will relate to you, other humans and dogs. 

This is the time to get books on understanding dogs. A Vizsla is a great dog but needs you to understand what drives him and learn how to channel his energy (and there is a ton of energy in a good Vizsla.)

The books on the right side of redbirddog blog relating to dogs I have found to be good places to start.

Merle's Door would be great for you in Utah as it mainly takes place in and around Wyoming.

Happy trails and trails,

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------

